# The traveling slingshot



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I been on vacation and as always I brought my slingshot with me here it is at way dam in the upper peninsula of Michigan fishing there are more pictures to come.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That's awesome! Enjoy your time off.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey my friend good too hear you are enjoying so well relaxed time of leasure....Nice catch on the fishing...

You using the hammock? Ihave a shooter set up almost the same as yours......But for now the mule rules for me...

Best too you my friend..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice. I think I need to get me a peerless. I really want to try TTF with slots.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> Hey my friend good too hear you are enjoying so well relaxed time of leasure....Nice catch on the fishing...
> You using the hammock? Ihave a shooter set up almost the same as yours......But for now the mule rules for me...
> Best too you my friend..~AKAOldmiser


If you ever want to part with your Peerless, let me know.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Great catch and how's the weather up there


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

The company for which I work is located just south of the UP. Beautiful area, I'm kind of jealous you are there.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

shew97 said:


> Great catch and how's the weather up there


it nice it did get hot but the lake was cold and no snakes or gators to watch out for I caught 21 pike 30 rock bass some sun fish and a few small mouth bass lost a real big small mouth but . That's fishing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like an excellent vacation!!! It is so hot and dry here that fishing in all streams has been halted because of low water levels.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

When are yaw gonna be back?


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Enjoyin Da UP eh? If it weren't for all the snow and the low deer numbers I would likely make the move above the bridge. For now it is nice being within driving distance to visit Da Up though. You driving about the state or just point to point travel?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Left way dam and went down to Kalamazoo left there today and went to Pennsylvania for a few days then D.C. and home.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

Hey Ghost I sent the lead, evidently I can pack 80# of $#!t in a 70# box, they sent it back, I will repack and resend


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Send it after the 9th I won't be home in till then.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here at Gettysburg


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Looks like the fishing was indeed good. Glad your trip was good and that you swung by the MWST. I always like to put faces with names. Safe travels


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I had to break out the big guns peerless with linitex.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Here at Gettysburg


That is some heavy ammo!!! :naughty:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

BAT said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > Here at Gettysburg
> ...


12 lbs


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

That would take some hellacious bands


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

You know your ammo is to big if it doesn't pass through your 3 inch forks ;- ) Dare ya to shoot it OTT ;- )

wll


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

It doesn't make sense to me Why OTT is more prone to fork hits.Trust me, my own experience shows me its true but one would think OTT would be less prone to hitting the forlk than to have ammo have to pass all the way through the forks like TTF ??? Why ?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

What slingshot should of get of course a peerless like that guys got.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

The last dodo bird it was not my fault just saying.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Dang it Ghost, I think I need to get a Peerless now.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

The Peerless is well peerless lol I have one that I just banded with the new tourniquet bands from simple shot. I had mounted doubles At a shade under 7 in, they hit like a hammer and the Peerless' wide forks let you toss some big ammo. I was shooting half inch hex nuts this evening . Talk about crushing a can and sending it flying. They weigh 10 grams each and are 2 grams heavier than .44 lead. You should hear them come hissing out of the Peerless and the doubles. I shot like 20 tonight with nary a fork hit. They hold their velocity too. See pic below. Ghost in on to something and I think this will be my hunting set up ..never mention band replacement could not be easier.

Glad you are having fun Ghost. Have slingshot will travel, lol


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> The Peerless is well peerless lol I have one that I just banded with the new tourniquet bands from simple shot. I had mounted doubles At a shade under 7 in, they hit like a hammer and the Peerless' wide forks let you toss some big ammo. I was shooting half inch hex nuts this evening . Talk about crushing a can and sending it flying. They weigh 10 grams each and are 2 grams heavier than .44 lead. You should hear them come hissing out of the Peerless and the doubles. I shot like 20 tonight with nary a fork hit. They hold their velocity too. See pic below. Ghost in on to something and I think this will be my hunting set up ..never mention band replacement could not be easier.
> 
> Glad you are having fun Ghost. Have slingshot will travel, lol


Are you using the matchstick method to attach the bands?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

nope I just double them and tie a constrictor knot on the back side, holds great


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well ghost & family~good to see your taking in some history of the USA ..Plus having a wonderful time enjoying some fishing & slinging..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like a great road trip, da UP is fun indeed! I do need to warn you about taking a slingshot to a cannon fight though!!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I think Ghost would still win lunatic can really throw down


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

A few more pictures of the traveling slingshot.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

One more.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Made it back home to the huming bird mosquito.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> nope I just double them and tie a constrictor knot on the back side, holds great


Mind posting a picture?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

JTslinger said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > nope I just double them and tie a constrictor knot on the back side, holds great
> ...


Sorry it took so long, here you go


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is perfect, thank you. I will have to give it a try when I get back home (traveling for work this week).

Do you pull against the tie or pull the bands over the forks?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Bands over the forks


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm currently using the match stick method and pulling straight back. That is one of the reasons I went with a Peerless.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I did that for a while but i like the site pic I get with the around the fork band method and even did it that way with the match sticks


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

saw this and thought of Ghost's description of Florida Mosquitoes


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That slingshot has done more sightseeing than I have... lmao!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

truthornothing said:


> saw this and thought of Ghost's description of Florida Mosquitoes


YES! I've seen those here. Lol


----------

